# The PAS Store Offers T-Lock Multi-Purpose Platen Kit For Brother DTG Printers



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Add to your substrate/product capabilities and expand your printing opportunities with the T-Lock Multi-Purpose Platen Kit available from The PAS Store. This specialty platen enables Brother DTG GT Series users to print on garments and other items that are difficult to address with the standard adult platen. 

Simply insert one of nine platen inserts that come with the kit into the T-Lock Base to facilitate printing youth and infantwear, sleeves, squares and more. A platen insert also is included for printing zippers and polos.

Optional T-Lock accessories are available separately for cap, oversize, wraparound and shoulder applications, and GT users can create custom platen inserts to match their specific needs. The T-Lock Base is designed for easy platen insertion and removal and unique T-Lock Brackets allow for quick changeovers. 

The T-Lock Platen Kit will work on the GT-541, GT-782 and GT-3 printers. To learn more, go to The PAS Store - Details page for TLOCKKIT and see a video on how the product works at https://youtu.be/0OGPEccArXY.

For additional information, contact The PAS Store via phone at 1-877-850-7179 or email [email protected].


----------

